# Further Confusion 2012 - August Newsletter



## frysco (Aug 14, 2011)

In this issue:
1. _Further Confusion_ Picnic and Campout:
2. FC:Unleashed! Logo Contest! Calling all artists!
3. FC:Unleashed! YouTube Channel
4. _Further Confusion_ needs you!
5. _Further Confusion_ Art Show Applications now being accepted
6. Furry Market Place spaces now available!
7. Dealer Room &amp; Dealer Room Waiting List Sold Out
8. Con book call out to artists and writers
9. Next Staff Meeting


*1. Further Confusion Picnic and Camp-out*

It's coming! Once again, we will be back at the Lake Chabot Regional Park for both the camp-out and the picnic. The camp-out starts on Friday September 9th and ends Sunday morning on the 11th. The picnic is on Saturday September 10th. We will be sending out separate news for reservation information in the next week or so.


*2. FC:Unleashed! Logo Contest! Calling all artists!*

We're looking forward to another FANTASTIC year putting on another FANTASTIC show for all you awesome folks! 

Some things to look forward to for 2012:

- Bigger, Better prizes!
- A new judging category! That's right! That makes 4 chances to win!
- The owners of Psycho Donuts will be returning as Judges!
- A bigger staff working on the show, which means more awesome!
- A longer show! We're going for a FULL 2 hours this time! 
- And finally, more seating because it's going to be at the CONVENTION CENTER! 

We're already working on some big things for the show next year but there's one thing that we need above all else to make the show a success, YOU and YOUR ACTS!

So, our FC:U! leads have put together this little inspirational video for you to watch so hopefully get those creative juices flowing! http://youtu.be/NjU8imxO0zg

In order to submit an act, we need the following:

Name of the group:
Names of Group Members/Number of Group Members:
Contact information:
Length of Act:
Description of Act:
Will your act require music or be a video?:
Do you want your act to be submitted for judging?:
Any special needs/props:
What type of lighting do you need (pitch black stage at the beginning/end, etc.)?

PLEASE SEND AS MUCH OF THIS INFORMATION AS POSSIBLE!

This form is VERY important to us for the planning of the show schedule,
rehearsals, staying in touch with you, etc.

All submission forms, questions, etc. can be sent to: fcu-2012_@_furtherconfusion.org

Also, all of this information is on the YouTube video if you click on the, "Show More" button underneath the video.

If you are interested in working as one of our stage crew or are interested in submitting an act idea or just want to be in a skit but don't have an
idea of your own, please feel free to e-mail us!

The deadline to submit acts is midnight at the end of December 31st, 2011.


*3. FC:Unleashed! YouTube Channel*

We now officially have our own YouTube channel! 

You can see our past videos and any that we put up at: http://www.youtube.com/user/furconunleashed

Also! We have a twitter account for the show! It's a great resource for show updates and information! Our twitter is: http://twitter.com/fc_unleashed

And if you'd like to contact us at all our e-mail is: fcu-2012_@_furtherconfusion.org

We look forward to hearing from folks and seeing the great acts people will be submitting! Please remember, without you guys submitting content for the show, it's just Humble and Sprout on stage being ridiculous for two hours or an entire show of our obnoxious humor translated into videos and acts, and no one wants to see that.... trust us...


*4. Further Confusion needs you!*

We need you! Want to be part of something great? Have a fun rewarding and challenging experience as an _FC_ staff member. _Further Confusion_ is for furs and by furs. And staff keeps this event happening year after year. We have the following positions open under programming. If you would like to volunteer or have any questions please e-mail us at : info-2012_@_furtherconfusion.org

Open Positions:

- Creators Lounge Lead &amp; Second
- Gaming Track Lead
- Gaming Lounge Lead
- Social Track Lead
- Business Track (Talking about doing business in the fandom)
- Science/Technology track wants three devoted science geek furries! Indulge your inner scientist/engineer by working on  dynamite science, medicine, and technology panels and presentations for _FC2012_ "The InFurmary".  We support initiative and creativity.  Women encouraged, all are
welcome.  

Calling all panelists, have you ever wanted to host your own species panel but, never had the chance to do so? Well you're in luck because we have several panel openings that we need people to fill. Here is what they are:

- Fox panel
- Gryphon panel
- Raccoon panel
- Skunk panel
- Wolf panel
- Equine panel
- Kangaroo panel

If you are interested in hosting any of these, please contact us at : programming-2012_@_furtherconfusion.org

Wonder what makes a convention run smoothly? Operations! And they need you. Operations is looking for:

- Con Ops Staff
- Gophers lots of gophers

If you are interested in any of these, please contact us at : info-2012_@_futherconfusion.org


*5. Further Confusion Art Show Applications now being accepted*

The application form can be downloaded from the _Further Confusion_ Website at: http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2012/artshow

For your best change to get space, please make sure you get your completed form, along with payment, before November 1st, 2011.


*6. Furry Market Place spaces now available!*

For just US$75.00 you can have one of the 20 spaces in the Furry Market Place. This price includes one (1) full membership to the convention. So if you have already purchased a membership, the price is just the difference between the price you paid for that membership and US$75.00. (Patrons and Sponsors still must pay the same as if they only bought a regular membership.)

Spaces in the Furry Market Place are 1 half of an 8-foot table in size. You must set up and tear down your space each of the three days the area is open (Friday, Saturday &amp; Sunday of the convention). What you can sell in this space IS limited to non-adult rated materials. (Nothing beyond PG. - also known as 'T for Teen'.)

All persons selling their wares at the convention, including those in the Furry Market Place, must have a California State Board of Equalization Seller's Permit by the time sales begin to sell anything at the convention. (See the CA BoE Website at http://www.boe.ca.gov/ for more info on seller's permits, including how to get one. They are free.)

For more information on the limitations and requirements for the Furry Market Place, as well as the application you need to fill out and send in to apply for a space, visit the _Further Confusion 2012_ Furry Market Place page at http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2012/dealers/marketplace.


*7. Dealer Room &amp; Dealer Room Waiting List Sold Out*

The _Further Confusion 2012_ Dealer Room is sold out. The waiting list for getting into the room if anyone cancels is full (30+ people on the list) and we are not accepting any more applications at this time.

If you have any questions about the _Further Confusion 2012_ Dealer Room or Furry Market Place, send email to: dealers-2012_@_furtherconfusion.org


*8. Con book call out to artists and writers*

Once again _Further Confusion_ needs stories and artwork for the next program book. Design and lay-out will begin soon, and the earlier you can send us work, the better. If you have any questions about submitting material, please check out the requirements and specifications on the convention website at: http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2012/policies/conbook

If you aren't an artist or writer yourself, tell your friends who are!

We are also considering relevant advertisements.


*9. Next Staff Meeting*

Our next staff meeting will take place on Saturday October 15th, starting at 1pm. We will announce the location (as well as remind you that we have a meeting taking place) closer to the time. There will be no meeting in September due to the Camp-Out and picnic. 


-- 
_Further Confusion_
info_@_furtherconfusion.org
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/


----------

